# Constant crashes during boot from hibernate involving "System" Process



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been getting this crash now every time I boot from hibernate (so I don't use it anymore) and even sometimes from a regular shutdown start-up cycle where the computer boots and before loading anything shows a black screen with a mouse for a few minutes, then crashes and restarts. I've reformatted and clean installed windows 8 and still have the same problem.

I have Windows 8 PRO with Media Center, ASUS m4a89gtd PRO/USB3, 8gb Vengance RAM, Phenom IIx4 965 @ 3.4ghz, and amd 5830.

Im posting my minidumps along with this post. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, I am running the latest amd chipset driver for my motherboard compatible with windows 8 that I have from here, AMD Chipset Drivers


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

I've had these crashes too. Though mine only occured when I shut down the computer (since I never use Hibernation.) I fixed it by "Refreshing" windows 8.
Go to the control panel (w8 integrated. Not the desktop one). Go to the General option. Scroll all the way down. Here you see the option to refresh it. 

*Be warned though. *

Selecting this option will remove ALL apps. Both the installed on the desktop and the windows 8 apps.
Your data like photo's and stuff will stay though.

The refresh option Requires the windows 8 cd. 

Please post back if this worked for you.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had done this a few days ago and found that I still had that problem so I clean reinstalled Windows but this time did NOT install the amd chipset drivers bc Windows 8 seemed to recognize my graphics card, sound card, etc. prior to installing it. 

It seems that those chipset drivers were the issue. Some of the minidumps said is was amdsata.sys or something like that pointing out that it was one of the drivers that were crashing. 

The computer is also SIGNIFICANTLY faster at bootup without those drivers.

EDIT: significantly seemed really vague. Boot up is about 2 1/2 mins faster now.


----------

